# How to install Android app on my lumia 430 Phone.



## ftnasifbd (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm try to install android app on my windows phone 10.but not install.please help me .


----------



## roxetak (Jan 18, 2019)

It is not possible. Android is another OS than widows.

Odoslané z Moto G (5) Plus pomocou Tapatalku


----------

